# Crazy slingshots from Thailand



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.sivava.com/Gifts.html

The are more decorative and not for actual use, but they look really interesting! The prices are really not that bad either, considering they are hand made of exotic materials!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

wow and they are cheap! 9$ for such a beautiful slingshot..


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I didn't see anywhere what they charge for shipping. One of those looked like you could attach flatbands to it.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

You can buy fancy ones like that for 2-$3 in Thailand at any market...if you know how to dicker. The rubber is often cubed(rectangular. really), rather weak and low quality. Sometimes you can find flatbands, but they are also low quality and flawed(pits, inconsistancies of the thickness in the band, often powdery). But replacement is typically about 30 cents with a leather pouch. A sack of about 2-250 clay balls will set you back the equivalent of a dollar. Theae are fun as the explode into mist on impact.

I found an excellent slingshot rifle there once with a beautiful monte carlo stock and a musket length "barrel,(taller than me, I'm 5'11")." It used speargun rubber and was complete with a trigger, but the guy wanted too much for it, about $80.. Too long to transport as well.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

great slingshot shots their i gotta get to thialand to get me some


----------

